
Ask HN: Full remote position requirements? - enrmarc
I&#x27;ve heard that in general only mid-to-senior level developers are entrusted with full remote positions (or at least 80% or so). Do you find it true in your environment?<p>The term mid-to-senior level can means different things in different countries. I understand that 3 years of experience is the minimum for a mid level and 5 for a senior one. I can be wrong, thought.
======
selmat
From my experience, everything depends on company policy and direct line
manager.

In my previous job even I had few years of experiences and positive job
results I was allowed to have home-office only 7 days per month (company
policy). Now, in my current company I am working in full time home-office
mode.

I my current position is delivery divided 60 % is internal customer, 40 % is
external customer. My presence at meeting is not required. I can report what i
did to manager and other co-workers are not interested in my job/issues.
Everything can be solved via phone/skype for business or email.

In my previous job was 100 % external customer. But we were required to be
presented at long and boring meetings where discussion was focused on customer
side (business, technical issues) and internal side (process, benefits,
vacations, co-worker issues and other never-ending stories).

In total I have various IT skill gathered during last 9 years. Hard to say if
skill-set or years of experiences are important to get into full remote
position (probably not). I observed that good relationship with managers, do
your job with great results and communicate properly is enough. Managers are
especially sensitive to proper communication about progress and possible
delays. They need report to higher places so if they have info what do you do,
how it goes and have something to talk about they don't bother if you here or
there. But it still depends on certain line manager. Colleague of mine had
manager who was very sensitive to coming 8:05 to office and leaving 16:29.

